

Urwid For Python, A Ncurses Library - Nic0
http://www.nicosphere.net/urwid-for-python-a-ncurses-library-2541/

======
limmeau
If you're not committed to using precisely the curses library for the text UI,
there is also Newt[1], a front-end to Slang. It was used in the text-based
installer of Red Hat Linux. I once used it for a one-off Python script and it
was OK.

1\. <http://gnewt.sourceforge.net/tutorial.html>

